
SCOTUS Google vs. Oracle oral arguments scheduled - apengwin
https://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/google-llc-v-oracle-america-inc/
======
xxpor
The courts question about the 7th amendment implications of the 2nd question
is interesting. I guess they're basically asking, is the finding of fair use
by the jury a finding of fact? If it is, the 7th amendment says that's not
reviewable on appeal, only questions of law are. So in my extremely non-expert
opinion, there 4 possible general outcomes (ignoring procedural outcomes where
the court sends it back down for another go around):

* The APIs are not copyrightable

* They are but the jury found, as a fact that isn't reviewable, that Google's use is fair use

* They are, fair use is a matter of law, but the court agrees they're fair use

* They are, fair use is a matter of law, but the court disagrees that they are fair use

Anyone who's an actual lawyer, please feel free to jump in and correct me if
I'm off base here.

------
rosywoozlechan
I wonder if anyone at Google would consider having Android just switch to
Flutter as their main app development platform for future versions of Android
to sidestep having to pay Oracle more money going forward.

------
AnimalMuppet
It took me some time to find. October 7, 2020.

